# Insurance for Toby



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello! Toby will be 4.5 months old in a couple days and I have decided that it is time for pet insurance before he *God forbid* gets a pre-existing condition, knee issues, etc. 

My mom's dogs have VPI, and hasn't really had any complaints but her dogs are generally healthy and they have had it for 5+ years. I am worried about a lot of the things I have heard about VPI (i.e. schedule, only covering ongoing conditions for a year, etc.). I am still considering it, though.

I am looking into:

Embrace
PetPlan
Trupanion 
VPI

I _definitely_ want a wellness plan that will cover some shots, etc. along with accident and illness. Looking to spend no more than $40/month. 

I live in Florida, USA. Which would you guys suggest? Why? Personal experiences? 

Thanks!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have used petplan..... LOVE it..... they were very prompt with payment and guided me when I needed it with Chico's LP surgeries.... both Chico and Cocoa have Petplan.....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anybody else?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd rather take that $40 & put it in a chi piggy bank for emergency issues that way if they don't happen you can buy your chi something nice! lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> I'd rather take that $40 & put it in a chi piggy bank for emergency issues that way if they don't happen you can buy your chi something nice! lol


$40 a month wouldn't make a dent in the thousands of dollars PetPlan has paid for Jerry's dental
surgery and Tabitha's knee surgery! I definitely recommend the insurance for
anything catastrophic that comes your way. Hopefully you never need it


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely going to pay attention to this thread - I'm looking into pet insurance for both of my dogs. Many people have suggested it, but many others have also said how much of a waste of time it is. Not sure what to believe! LOL


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I know that the aspca has 4 insurance plans. Pretty cheap.


----------

